# Zebra Finch



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

Can anyone help- my sister has a pair of zebra finches that hatch the eggs but when the chicks are a day old or so they throw them out of the nest.

Is this common behaviour or are they just bad parents.

Any help welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi sorry dont know anything about breeding finches.I had a pair years ago they laid an egg twice but despite sitting on it it never hatched.They lived together for 10 years indoors,one got stuck behind the cooker,the other found its way into the cats mouth twice but they still lived on then one day the female died 1 hour later the male died.I buried them together under a apple tree in the garden.Good luck with your dilemma im sure someone here can help.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I felt sorry for my finches (thinking they would be fed up sitting on a perch ) so I put a nest in for them. They promptly laid eggs and hatched them out. Result was I got 5 birds for my birthday instead of 2! They just seemed to know what to do, and had no problems with them. I interfered as little as possible. Hope yours manage to sort it out, good luck.


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

i am an experienced zebra breeder private post me and i will chat tro you about your problem


Thankyou

toby


----------



## mialovesernie (Mar 7, 2008)

SOME FINCHES ARE LIKE THAT. I HAVE HEARD SIMILAR PROBLEMS. LEAVE THE BREEDING TO PROFESSIONALS BECAUSE THIS MAY BE LIKELY. confused:


----------



## Sarah73 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, i urgently need some advice for my female she is eggbound and have tried everything, thanx


----------



## JoeHampson (Jun 6, 2010)

could anyone please tell me the sex of this zebra finch, i got him yesterday along with a female of a different colour and im not sure of this finches sex. HELP


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a cock but not easy with whites although the bright beak colour makes me think it's a male....wait and see if it sings....then it will be a male for sure.


----------



## JoeHampson (Jun 6, 2010)

thankyou very much poohdog  didnt think i was going to get a reply for ages! they are feeding eachother and cleaning eachother, so i suppose at least they are civil


----------

